# Hawaiian Halloween



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

My brother has been living on Maui for over thirty years. He is now retired and supplements his retirement income by selling things he creates out of coconuts at the Maui Swap meet (this is not meant as a promotion - he only sells items in person at the meet, not over the internet nor by mail).

He has always been a big fan of Halloween and so makes "holiday appropriate" coconut creations during the month of October. Here are some of the things he's made:





































You can see more pictures at http://mauinuthouse.com/ - again, not a promotion - no sales made from site, just a place to post pictures of his work.

- Undone


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are wonderful! Very folk arty:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

love it!


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments.

The "other side" of Halloween on Maui is the big party they have Halloween Night in Lahaina. It is definitely for an "adult" crowd and resembles Mardi Gras in New Orleans more closely then a typical Halloween celebration.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Those are sweet!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Just cool looking and last month I could have gotten my hands on some free coconuts.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice. I love the eyes on the bat and the spiders. What a unique design for all of this.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are fantastic! I especially like the skulls. Your brother has real talent.


----------

